# for no reason, bluetooth says "Thank You Good bye"



## RobD (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I just bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze with bluetooth. For no reason the bluetooth says, "Thank You, good bye" over and over again. It interrupts my music several times every day:angry: and without me using any bluetooth devices, though I keep my smart phone on me at all times (it is paired OK), but I don't touch it or ask for any bluetooth services.

This has happened as often a 6 or 7 times during a 15 minute trip.

Anybody else experiencing this problem? Any hints of how to make it stop?!?

Thanks all,

RobD


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Did you try saying your welcome when it said goodbye? 

Sorry I couldn't be of any more help than that. I have not heard of this issue with anyone else at this point.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I've had this happen before (just today, AAMOF). It's usually because my phone is on silent or very low volume and I have an incoming text.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is this Bluetooth music or bluetooth calling? The 2012s didn't have factory installed Bluetooth music.


----------



## RobD (Feb 26, 2013)

Not in silent mode and no texts


----------



## RobD (Feb 26, 2013)

That's right - no Bluetooth music either


----------



## RobD (Feb 26, 2013)

Help!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Have you been bad mouthing the Cruze, Cruzetalk, or GM in general? Maybe saying how much better a prius is?

Haha just kidding, try resetting your Bluetooth pair. Phones like computers tend to get screwy. If it doesn't work, see if you can get the dealer to reset or even upgrade software. Sorry but this hasn't been a common issue I've heard about.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RobD said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I just bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze with bluetooth. For no reason the bluetooth says, "Thank You, good bye" over and over again. It interrupts my music several times every day:angry: and without me using any bluetooth devices, though I keep my smart phone on me at all times (it is paired OK), but I don't touch it or ask for any bluetooth services.
> 
> ...




RobD,
I would recommend that you take your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into this for you. They may be in the best position to assist you with this. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

Seconding the re-pairing (see what I did there ) suggestion. I'm coming up on 16 months since I originally paired the phone to the car, and a couple of weeks ago everytime my iPod would go to another track it would switch over to Bluetooth as if I were on a call. I unpaired the phone and then paired it again and it hasn't done it since. I'm thinking my phone got a software update that degraded the pair connection. Around the same time I had to do the same thing to my Bluetooth earpiece -- it was acting strange too.


----------



## RobD (Feb 26, 2013)

The re-pair didn't repair the problem. I re-paired this morning before work and on my way home it did it again - for no known reason. I'll talk to my dealer about it again, but they want me to leave it with them, so I'm hesitant. I might have no other choice though!

RobD


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

RobD said:


> The re-pair didn't repair the problem. I re-paired this morning before work and on my way home it did it again - for no known reason. I'll talk to my dealer about it again, but they want me to leave it with them, so I'm hesitant. I might have no other choice though!
> 
> RobD


get a loaner and rack up the miles on their car for a while


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RobD said:


> The re-pair didn't repair the problem. I re-paired this morning before work and on my way home it did it again - for no known reason. I'll talk to my dealer about it again, but they want me to leave it with them, so I'm hesitant. I might have no other choice though!
> 
> RobD



RobD
I would be happy to get a service request set up for you in regards to your concerns. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## RobD (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hmmmmm*



Chevy Customer Service said:


> RobD
> I would be happy to get a service request set up for you in regards to your concerns. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Hi Stacy, Thanks for your eagerness. I know how to contact my dealer.

RobD


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

RobD - one of the benefits of having Stacy contact your dealership for you is it puts them on alert that GM is watching over their shoulder. Some dealerships unfortunately need this reminder.


----------



## misterchief (Nov 12, 2011)

You don't happen to have google maps for ios6 do you? There's a bug in that app where when you have turn by turn on, instead of playing directions from the phone speaker, it calls an improper api and plays the direction through the speaker as if you were using it for a phone call, then gives you that hang up message. If not that, maybe some other app on your phone connecting similarly.


----------



## RobD (Feb 26, 2013)

OK - folks have told me that the problem is not with Bluetooth, it's my OnStar service. It's still doing it, it even does it when my radio is turned off! (no Bluetooth) I contacted OnStar and all they could tell me is how to execute a 'power cycle'. I tried that, but no change - hmmmmmmm! I'll update this forum again soon.

Rob


----------



## RobD (Feb 26, 2013)

BTW - I traveled to Vancouver (350 miles drive) and found out the problem increased the closer I got to Vancouver. It was happening every 3 minutes or so. Argggg! Rob


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Bizarre, dude. "Thank you, goodbye" happens *only* when something disconnects over BT. I can't imagine what's randomly connecting and disconnecting.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

misterchief said:


> You don't happen to have google maps for ios6 do you? There's a bug in that app where when you have turn by turn on, instead of playing directions from the phone speaker, it calls an improper api and plays the direction through the speaker as if you were using it for a phone call, then gives you that hang up message. If not that, maybe some other app on your phone connecting similarly.


Mine does that too. Regarding the original issue have you tried updating or restoring your phone? I found that ios 6 has some issues with the stock radio and nav system it's worth a try as it might be a software issue with iPhone and it sending any notification sounds through BT. For example when you get emails, texts, app notifications, etc. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

RobD said:


> OK - folks have told me that the problem is not with Bluetooth, it's my OnStar service. It's still doing it, it even does it when my radio is turned off! (no Bluetooth) I contacted OnStar and all they could tell me is how to execute a 'power cycle'. I tried that, but no change - hmmmmmmm! I'll update this forum again soon.
> 
> Rob


I'd say unless OnStar is providing you something that you really want then dump OnStar.


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

RobD said:


> OK - folks have told me that the problem is not with Bluetooth, it's my OnStar service. It's still doing it, it even does it when my radio is turned off! (no Bluetooth) I contacted OnStar and all they could tell me is how to execute a 'power cycle'. I tried that, but no change - hmmmmmmm! I'll update this forum again soon.
> 
> Rob


Rob, 

If you need any further assistance I'd be happy to look into your account and see if there is any additional information I can find. Send me a PM with your information and I'll see what I can do to help. 

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## RobD (Feb 26, 2013)

I guess I should have said - I don't do iphones. My smartphone is an Android. Anyway, my trip to Vancouver and back was riddled with, "Thank You, Good Bye" interruptions, so I decided to let my dealer try to fix it. BTW Stacy & obermd - I haven't had any troubles dealing with my GM dealership, in fact they have been advising me all along to bring the car in. Like I said earlier, I've been hesitant to do so, just cause I love driving my new Cruze! If I had any complaints with how my dealership was treating me, I would be glad to have an esteemed Chevrolet Customer Assistance Representative like Stacy help me, but my guys are doing GREAT! Thank you.


----------



## RobD (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh Yeah - my car goes in to my dealership tomorrow. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## RobD (Feb 26, 2013)

I got my car back from the dealership today. They talked to GM who said it is a problem with either my mirror or the steering wheel controls. So, they ordered a new mirror to see if that fixes the problem. I need to wait 7-10 days for it to arrive, then we'll see if that does it. More soon!

RobD


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RobD said:


> I guess I should have said - I don't do iphones. My smartphone is an Android. Anyway, my trip to Vancouver and back was riddled with, "Thank You, Good Bye" interruptions, so I decided to let my dealer try to fix it. BTW Stacy & obermd - I haven't had any troubles dealing with my GM dealership, in fact they have been advising me all along to bring the car in. Like I said earlier, I've been hesitant to do so, just cause I love driving my new Cruze! If I had any complaints with how my dealership was treating me, I would be glad to have an esteemed Chevrolet Customer Assistance Representative like Stacy help me, but my guys are doing GREAT! Thank you.




RobD,
I am happy to hear that you are happy with your dealership!! That is great to hear. Please keep me posted on your concerns. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## RobD (Feb 26, 2013)

So, I got my Cruze back from the dealer with my new mirror! BUT - it didn't solve the problem. So, now my dealership has ordered a new steering wheel (or steering wheel parts) to see if that fixes the problem. More Soon.

RobD


----------



## jacobdrag (Jun 5, 2013)

RobD,

Any update as to whether the new steering wheel fixed the issue. I am having the same problem on my 2012 Cruze but the dealership can't find anything wrong and wont replace any parts until they can recreate the problem.


----------



## jevs (Sep 24, 2019)

No solutuon? My 2012 will not complete the bluetooth pairing. When it asks for a name it then immediatly says "Thank you Goodbye". It shows as paired on the phone but doesnt work. If you hit options on the phone it asks for a pairing code but nothing works and then it cannot communicate. Hitting the button on the steering wheel pops up the menu for a second and then just goes out and says "Thank You Goodbye" immediatly.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh this is random. I was just listening to the giantbomb podcast on the way home and one of the hosts mentioned this happened to him with a Cadillac rental once. Killed the battery because it kept attempting to pair even with the car off and the tow truck driver told him that he'd seen it all the time on GM cars. 

It's a long shot but I wonder if this is a TSB now.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

To state the obvious (just in case) make sure you have your phone ready to pair, start the pairing sequence on the Cruze and then the phone within seconds of the Cruze. Wait a few moments and it should pair. If this does not work, make sure you are not over the limit on the number of paired devices on the Cruze.

And as a long shot, make sure you are not hitting the cancel button on the steering wheel. This will cause the "Goodbye" message.


----------



## jevs (Sep 24, 2019)

It is neither of those issues. The pairing process works fine up to a point. You enter the code and it is accepted and the Your Vehicle shows up as a bluetooth device. When the car asks you to say the name for the device to finish the process, it immediately just says "Thank you, goodbye". It does not give you a chance to say the name. Nothing is being hit on the steering wheel.
The Your Vehicle stays in the phones bluetooth list, but does not work. It wants to re-pair again with a code since the process was not completed by the car. The previous code no longer works since the car exited the setup. 
The same thing happens if you hit the phone button on the steering wheel at any time. It will pop up the call menu for a split second, but then immediately say "Thank you. Goodbye". I do not know if this is normal since it is likely in the On Star mode since no bluetooth device is registered, or if it should still go into the call menu for onstar calling. I have no Onstar account.
I wonder if putting the Camaro module in would fix this and also give me the bluetooth audio option, or if it would still have this problem?

We also tried another brand android phone and it does the same thing.


----------

